# microscopic creepy crawly



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

I've seen these trails on the glass before and usually it's harmless nematodes but this time I noticed this incredibly small white thing slowly creeping along the glass. hard to tell from my circle but it's roughly in the center. Any ideas what it is? I just introduced 3 iquitos into this tank that's been establishing for about a month now.









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

ive actually just noticed a half dozen of the on the glass now and a bunch in the soil. off a q tip they look like little brown mites

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

Likely just detrivore mites. Every viv has them. They are a harmless part of the microfauna. 

Like the rest of the microfauna, the population may boom and bust over time and the frogs will snack on them. No need to remove them.


----------



## zZephyr (Mar 6, 2017)

Broseph said:


> Likely just detrivore mites. Every viv has them. They are a harmless part of the microfauna.
> 
> Like the rest of the microfauna, the population may boom and bust over time and the frogs will snack on them. No need to remove them.


thank you! I've had another tank going for a few months and haven't noticed them before.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Broseph said:


> Likely just detrivore mites. Every viv has them. They are a harmless part of the microfauna.


Agreed, this is why you want to keep your fruit flies as far from your frog vivs as possible, and of course, store them on mite paper.


----------

